# Heavy Metal Appreciation Thread #2



## Betsy Og (4 Jul 2008)

Tried to find the last one to add to it but searches proved fruitless (bit like the music then, said the cynic!).

Anyone else headed for Twickenham tomorrow night for Iron Maiden?, on one of the searches I see YOBR looking for tickets back in February, some standing ones were released about 2 weeks ago so hopefully you got them.

Have Metallica been or is that yet to come?


----------



## Graham_07 (4 Jul 2008)

Betsy Og said:


> Have Metallica been or is that yet to come?


 
Metallica in Marley Park is August I think


----------



## Green (4 Jul 2008)

Fraid I'm not getting over for the gig, it should be great though...have seen some clips on Youtube of the current tour...njoy, be safe and have a great time...

PS I expect a full review posted here on Monday!


----------



## Cahir (4 Jul 2008)

Saw them in Belgium on Sunday.  Great gig, much better form than last year.

Metallica are on 15th August.  Hopefully it'll be good.


----------



## Leo (4 Jul 2008)

And Motorhead are back in October!


----------



## Caveat (4 Jul 2008)

Leo said:


> And Motorhead are back in October!


 
Never seen them - I'd consider it though. 

Almost embarrassing to say, but mates who have seen them before have said they were simply _too loud _- to the point of not enjoying it.

Anyone have experience?


----------



## Cahir (4 Jul 2008)

Saw Motorhead once before and wasn't too impressed.  I thought they were a bit boring.  It was an outdoor gig so maybe they'd be more suited to indoors.


----------



## Jock04 (4 Jul 2008)

Caveat said:


> Never seen them - I'd consider it though.
> 
> Almost embarrasing to say, but mates who have seen them before have said they were simply _too loud _- to the point of not enjoying it.
> 
> Anyone have experience?


 

Sorry, you'll have to speak up a bit. 


Seriously, I saw them many many moons ago, and they were truly painfully loud.
Preferred Lemmy in his Hawkwind days, to be honest. The songs were fully developed, whereas Motorhead, to me, was "we've got the riff, all we need now is the volume button?"


----------



## Caveat (4 Jul 2008)

Jock04 said:


> Motorhead, to me, was "we've got the riff, all we need now is the volume button?"


 
Yeah, a bit.  Such an institution at this stage though - probably have to be seen at least once.


----------



## elefantfresh (4 Jul 2008)

Slayer were handing out earplugs in the SFX many moons ago - i should have taken a pair. Ouch!


----------



## Purple (4 Jul 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> Metallica in Marley Park is August I think


The place will smell of damp teenagers for weeks!


----------



## Pique318 (4 Jul 2008)

Purple said:


> The place will smell of damp teenagers for weeks!


 What do damp teenagers smell of ? B.O.? Buckfast? Vodka RB ?


----------



## Betsy Og (7 Jul 2008)

Back from Twickers.

Great weekend, excellent set list, sound fairly poor at times (no smarta$se comments!! ).

Think I prefer indoor gigs, for sound & lights mainly, & if I go to Maiden again I think I'll have to stand (first time seated this time out & not the same).

Twickenham is a fine stadium, there was about 40,000 there I'd say, but between health & safety (limiting the crowd on the pitch to maybe 2/3rds of the area) and with the sheer size it didnt look packed (it would look better from 'floor'). So for that reason also the indoor is probably better, and a show being fully sold out is a bit of a buzz too.

Great 'vibe' at the gig, there always is, especially with the ... errr... older generations of fans. Was a bit bittersweet at the very end of the night, you know you'll never see that set list again & there was a big nostalgia feel to the gig, its more or less a celebration of Long Beach Arena 1985 - the venue for Live After Death (new DVD version out for those interested) ..... ah well, while it felt a bit like the last hurrah for my metal days I might make another burst again ......


signing off with the best ofs:

Concert - AC/DC '91 (?) The Point  (closely followed by Maiden in Brixton 2003 - first time I saw them)
Album: Appetite for Destruction, Guns 'N'Roses   Slane a good day out too
Song: Hallowed Be Thy Name (Iron Maiden)
Band: Iron Maiden

Up the Irons !


----------



## Green (8 Jul 2008)

Betsy Og said:


> Back from Twickers.
> 
> Concert - AC/DC '91 (?) The Point (closely followed by Maiden in Brixton 2003 - first time I saw them)
> Album: Appetite for Destruction, Guns 'N'Roses Slane a good day out too
> ...


 
Betsy, thanks for that review, I was also at that ACDC gig, i think your right, it was in 91 in support of Razor's Edge album, they opened with Thunderstruck, fantastic gig! They have a new album out this year and hopefully a tour...watching some Iron Maiden stuff on Youtube yetserday and agree with comments about Twickers....


----------



## Stevo2006 (20 Jul 2008)

New ACDC album out in September/October, probably going to be called Black Ice.


----------



## elefantfresh (21 Jul 2008)

Was at Ministry on Friday in the POD - holy cow!! Rock and Roll! They played about 90mins or thereabouts but could easily have played another hour. The place was rocking!


----------



## Green (31 Jul 2008)

Stevo2006 said:


> New ACDC album out in September/October, probably going to be called Black Ice.


 
Also, tour announced today by ACDC too....

[broken link removed]


----------



## Cahir (5 Aug 2008)

Just back from Wacken - I think I'm getting to old for festivals!!

Carcass and At the Gates were really good but everyone else was just only ok.


----------



## Simeon (5 Aug 2008)

Jock04 said:


> Sorry, you'll have to speak up a bit.
> 
> 
> Seriously, I saw them many many moons ago, and they were truly painfully loud.
> Preferred Lemmy in his Hawkwind days, to be honest. The songs were fully developed, whereas Motorhead, to me, was "we've got the riff, all we need now is the volume button?"


How can Lemmy still hear - he's well over 60? There must be restorative qualities in Special Brew and Mandies.


----------



## Betsy Og (7 Aug 2008)

Cahir said:


> Just back from Wacken - I think I'm getting to old for festivals!!
> 
> Carcass and At the Gates were really good but everyone else was just only ok.


 
Didnt think Maiden were good then??, it was a fairly "greatest hits" set-list complete with all the trimmings of various Eddie's, crash bang wallop pyro effects etc.


----------



## Cahir (8 Aug 2008)

Betsy Og said:


> Didnt think Maiden were good then??, it was a fairly "greatest hits" set-list complete with all the trimmings of various Eddie's, crash bang wallop pyro effects etc.



They were good but it was the same set I'd seen a month before so didn't wow me.  I'd prefer if they left out "Rime of the Ancient Mariner" and added in a couple of other songs instead.


----------



## Caveat (22 Aug 2008)

How was the _Metallica_ gig Cahir?

I thought about it and decided against it - I've more or less given up on outdoor gigs myself, especially in bad weather.  Saw them in the RDS (06) and they were excellent.


----------



## Cahir (22 Aug 2008)

It was alright but I've seen them play better.  The location was a total disaster to get to and from on the "special" Dublin buses so ended up missing the support bands.

The set list was good, with only one new song and they finished up with Last Caress, So What and Seek & Destroy.  I would have loved if they played Motorbreath though.  It was a good gig but it didn't really excite me.

I'm never going to Marlay park again though.


----------



## elefantfresh (25 Aug 2008)

Theres been some great bands in Marley this last few weeks - Muse, Metallica, Bloc Party - i'd love to plod along but that outside lark, praying it wont rain does my head in


----------



## Betsy Og (1 May 2009)

Anyone make it to AC/DC recently?

Maiden were in digital cinemas (only Dungarvan, Swords & Dundrum in Ireland) about a week ago with Flight 666 world tour documentary. Its coming out on blu-ray DVD in May/June.


----------



## Caveat (1 May 2009)

My mate went Betsy and said to my surprise (and even a little to his surprise) that they were excellent.  Great sound and generally good song choices.  

Apparently nothing at all from _Powerage_ though which would have disappointed me - had I bothered going that is.


----------



## newyork (4 May 2009)

Ac/DC awsome


----------



## Cahir (6 May 2009)

I was at AC/DC and it was amazing.  The crowd were great, the stage looked fantastic and the songs were perfect as expected   I wish all gigs were that good.


----------

